# Forgotten?



## monicagrace27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, my boyfriend and I have been together nearly a year and a half and have a great relationship! We're going to be married next June. 
Recently, though, he has forgotten about me. By this, I mean that we will plan time to spend together and hejust forgets! This has happened twice in the past month. I realize he has a lot going on, but is this normal?? Tonight, he and I were going to meet for dinner at 7, and I waited TWO HOURS for him. He did not answer my text or calls. It is now 10:30 and I still have not heard from him. I'm very upset, but I feel bad for trying to call him so much too. I tried four times and sent 1 text. Do I have the right to be angry? I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Of course you do! This is rude and disrespectful. Not answering the phone without a great explanation is a bit of a red flag. Find out what is going on with that.


----------



## eowyn (Mar 22, 2012)

monicagrace27 said:


> Do I have the right to be angry?


Yes, you do! Was this dinner planned long time back that he actually *forgot* about it? Next time call him up before you leave just to make sure you don't end up wasting your time. Its Sat night. What is his excuse for not showing up and not picking up the phone?


----------



## monicagrace27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, I do feel rather embarassed now, perhaps I should have waited and spoken to him before posting this.. we had a misunderstanding and he thought that we were having dinner sunday, not today, and his phone was in his house charging while he was practicing with his band. Next time anything like this happens, I will definitely find out from him whats going on before letting myself get so upset. I do apologize for this, but thank you both for the responses. If he had confirmed that he had actually forgetten, I would have been very angry!


----------



## eowyn (Mar 22, 2012)

Thats cool  Have a nice rest of the weekend and a nice dinner with your BF tomorrow!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

monicagrace27 said:


> Well, I do feel rather embarassed now, perhaps I should have waited and spoken to him before posting this.. we had a misunderstanding and he thought that we were having dinner sunday, not today, and his phone was in his house charging while he was practicing with his band. Next time anything like this happens, I will definitely find out from him whats going on before letting myself get so upset. I do apologize for this, but thank you both for the responses. If he had confirmed that he had actually forgetten, I would have been very angry!


<_<


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

monicagrace27 said:


> Well, I do feel rather embarassed now, perhaps I should have waited and spoken to him before posting this.. we had a misunderstanding and he thought that we were having dinner sunday, not today, and his phone was in his house charging while he was practicing with his band. Next time anything like this happens, I will definitely find out from him whats going on before letting myself get so upset. I do apologize for this, but thank you both for the responses. If he had confirmed that he had actually forgetten, I would have been very angry!


Sounds like a well thought excuse this time. I'd be very leery. 3 times this month? and he has one excuse that seems legitimate? However, I'd get to the bottom of missing times before you tie the knot.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds suspicious to me!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

phone in house charging whilst practising with his band....????? oh my dayz
red flags fluttering EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

*"Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me."*


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Fishy!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

He's lying.  

I'd be saying goodbye and move on. He's playing you for sure. My husband never treated me this way ever, especially when dating. I've always been number one once I came into the picture. It sounds like he's seeing another woman or he's not interested in you anymore. I hate to be blunt, but this is a huge red flag.

Another thing, either I drove to his house or he'd pick me up, never would we meet at the date location.


----------



## monicagrace27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, well I certainly know he's not cheating on me, if thats what most of you are getting at. A mutual friend of ours is in his band and was with him yesterday band practicing as was his brother. We did have a wonderful evening tonight, though!

Also, last night at about 11, he called me and told me how horrible he felt then told me that he had just driven 15 miles from his house and was about 2 miles from mine in order to make up for everything and he spent the night. I truly believe that it was an honest mistake.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad to hear it! 

It's June now, so I suspect the snow is just beginning to melt up there ;-)


----------



## monicagrace27 (Apr 3, 2012)

KanDo said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> It's June now, so I suspect the snow is just beginning to melt up there ;-)


Whoa whoa whoa, snow melts?! Just kidding, but it is awfully cold up here most of the time, dontcha know?


----------

